# Savage Model 1921 (21) Pump Shotgun



## rector piscator

Does anyone know any details about this shotgun? This is what I have read: It was Savage's first attempt at a pump gun, it is a rather close copy of the Winchester model 12, and it was discontinued by the late 20's early 30's for the next model run. (which I think was the Model 30). The production numbers for the model 21 were realitively low, and it was not a strong seller.

I inherited this shotgun from my g-father. It is in great working order, but it has a 32" barrel and a full choke on it. Needless to say it is very difficult to hit grouse and woodcock w/. I would like to shorten the barrel and open the choke, but I don't want to ruin the value, if there is any, to the shotgun. I found a website that listed it at a $1000 in its current condition. That seems pretty far fetched to me, I am no firearms expert. Any info would be appreciated... Thanks


----------



## GIDEON

The Savage model 21, was produced from 1920-1928. It was followed by the model 28, which was produced from 1927-1938. Both of these were patterened after the Model 12s. The 28 is very simular to the 21, with the notable exception of checkering being added to the stocks of model 28s. The model 30 that you refered to was not produced until 1958. 1958-1970. Also If my memory is correct, Savage didnt produce a take down version of there pumps until 1970, with the model 30fg. All model 12s were take down versions. Savage also produced military versions, models 520, 620, and 720s.

Current pricing for Savage Slide Action Shot guns top out at about 350. Savage produced mostly inexpensive field guns that have attracted little if any collector interest, there main interest now is for shooters, kinda like a poor mans model 12.

Also as a side note Savage/Stevens were a, if not the , major supplier of house brand guns that were sold for many years


----------



## model70man

Hello. My first post...In my 60 years I have seen only one of these Savage shotguns. If I remember correctly, it was very well made of machined steel and real walnut. It look surprisingly like a Winchester Model 12. It it was mine, I would leave it alone but of course, it is not mine and yours to do as you please. Anyway, I think you have a nice shotgun. Thanks...


----------



## PA BUCK 2

Sounds like it was made for goose shooting- with that long barrel and choke!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN

had one, shot nice, was stolen..... mine didn't have that long of a barrel and I believe it was IC.


----------



## RES283

Grandpa's gun? You'll never get rid of it. You might as well make it something you will use. If it was me I would shorten a couple inches (at least 4") and either have a tube put in or have it opened to the choke I wanted.


----------



## rector piscator

Thats what I've been thinking too. Thanks


----------



## BobbyR

Hello gents, I found this site while checking on information of early shotguns, in this case the Savage 21.
So I just thought I would add my two-bits, from experience.

I have a Savage model 28 and a Winchester model 12, and while there are similarities they do not look alike.
The Stevens model 620 would probably be closer to a Winchester model 12, and even that is considerably different.

IF your Savage is in as good of shape as it seems, and you do cut the barrel, you will take a shotgun worth hundreds of dollars and turn it into a shotgun worth 100 dollars forever.
The early shotguns are starting to increase in price and I have never seen an early Savage in average condition sell for less than mid two-hundreds.

Some times parts, barrels, for these old guns can be found and it would be worth getting a different barrel and cut that down. Then the gun would always be worth what ever condition you keep it in and will not near automatically lose most of its value quickly.
Just my opinion.


----------

